# Need men's opinions



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

There is a woman over here who want's the opinion from some men about whether or not her husband's text friendship should be worrying her.

So anyone who has an opinion... come on over.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-reacting-over-my-husbands-female-friend.html


----------

